# ¿disipador para regulador?



## siteb2002 (Dic 26, 2007)

Hola, quiero hacer una fuente de alimentación pero aún no se la tensión ni la intensidad que tendrá aunque no mas de 35 voltios y de 3 amperios.
    La fuente tendrá definitivamente muy posiblemente 17 voltios y 1,6 amperios. Suponiendo que esas sean o poco por encima las características de la misma, ¿estaría bien el disipador activo que se ve en la foto que adjunto a continuación para el regulador de tensión?, ¿Estaría bien si siendo el mismo no fuese activo?, el disipador lo pegué al lm350k con superglue ¿está bien asi?, ¿cómo lo podría pegar si no?
    Muchas gracias, feliz navidad.

*PD. LAS MEDIDAS DEL DISIPADOR SON: (Alto x largo x ancho en cms) 2,5 x 4,5 x 4,5[/img]


----------



## Dano (Dic 26, 2007)

El superglue es un aislante térmico además de que ablanda a medida que aumente la temperatura.

Lo mejor es usar pasta térmica adesiva, se usa para pegar los disipadores de las memorias de las tarjetas de video.

Saludos


----------



## siteb2002 (Dic 26, 2007)

ajam muchas gracias, me informaciónrmaré sobre ese adhesivo
con respecto a las demas preguntas alguna repuesta? muchas gracias


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 26, 2007)

mmmm si lo que quieres es ahorrar espacio, el disipador activo es tu opcion,peeeeeeeeero podrias evitarte ese rollo con un disipador mas grande, una mica y grasa siliconada.
Saludos y feliz navidad


----------



## siteb2002 (Dic 26, 2007)

que tal si le pongo el de un amd athlon xp pero sin el ventilador?  lo puedo pillar con algun tornillo y asi no necesito ke la pasta sea adhesiva... no? gracias


----------



## ciri (Dic 27, 2007)

La pasta es para facilitar la transmisión del calor, si no lo colocas, se puede llegar a calentar un poco más por mal contacto... pero no creo que provoque cambios muy notables.. es para los más detallistas..


----------



## JV (Dic 27, 2007)

ciri, el compañero habla de pasta adhesiva, la que nombro Dano, no todas las pastas termicas son adhesivas, pero si, la funcion es la misma, mejorar la conduccion termica.

Saludos..


----------



## ciri (Dic 27, 2007)

JV dijo:
			
		

> ciri, el compañero habla de pasta adhesiva, la que nombro Dano, no todas las pastas termicas son adhesivas, pero si, la funcion es la misma, mejorar la conduccion termica.
> 
> Saludos..




aa. ok!.. no sabia que también venían adhesivas.. yo tengo pero la que es solo pasta..


----------



## siteb2002 (Dic 28, 2007)

muchas gracias compañeros sois muy amables ya podré terminar el proyecto, cuando lo tenga pondré una foto, feliz 2008


----------



## siteb2002 (Dic 30, 2007)

Hola, como puedo hacer que mi fuente de alimentación soporte cortocircuitos sin que el regulador LM350K se estropee?

Quiero, por favor, un circuito que pueda aplicar directamente a mi fuente de alimentación, gracias.

Vi tambiñen que poniendo dos diodos de cierta forma protejo a los condensadores electrolíticos.

*Adjunto *el esquema de *mi fuente de alimentación *sin los diodos que protejen a los condensadores y adjunto también *el circuito en el que se ve cómo conectar los diodos*.

_Es que quisiera tener una fuente de alimentación interesante y que no se me rompa al nada de usarla   ._


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 31, 2007)

siteb2002 dijo:
			
		

> Hola, como puedo hacer que mi fuente de alimentación soporte cortocircuitos sin que el regulador LM350K se estropee?



El LM350 posee proteccion interna contra cortocircuitos a la salida y por sobre-temperatura

http://www.ortodoxism.ro/datasheets/nationalsemiconductor/DS009061.PDF



> Features
> - Adjustable output down to 1.2V
> - Guaranteed 3A output current
> - *Guaranteed thermal regulation*
> ...






> Vi tambiñen que poniendo dos diodos de cierta forma protejo a los condensadores electrolíticos.



Los diodos son para proteger al LM350 (O cualquier regulador en ese tipo de circuito).
No permiten que sobre el integrado aparezca tensión inversa, positiva a la salida sin tensión a la entrada.
Ni tensión positiva en el terminal de referencia sin tensión de entrada.

Si consigues un LM350 original, tendrás una fuente muy buena, confiable y sobre todo sencilla.

Unicas precauciónes: Buen disipador y no sobrepasar la tension de entrada al regulador.


----------



## siteb2002 (Dic 31, 2007)

si Fogonazo pero esque en otro topic hay compañeros explicando el sistema anticortocircuitos del LM350 y dicen que no es eficaz

otra cuestion: es mejor poner entoncs los diodos para proteger mas?

gracias


----------



## jona (Dic 31, 2007)

hola
mira yo personalmente he tenido malas experiencias con esos reguladores lm 350 y lm 338,y tambien varios colegas, en base a eso y varios circuitos que prometen expectaculares proteccion y/o limitacion tambien, que como todo lo que circula por internet algunas, las mayoria no funcionan o siempre hay que modificar algo, o quizas la inexperiencia de algunos aficionados a la electronica y/o principiantes en esto se les complica y mucho para conseguir componentes especificos, o simplemente calibrar algunos protecciones.
en el foro hay varios circuitos que estan funcionando y fueron probados, uno de ellos es el mio, el cual te comento que no estan costoso, funciona en todos los casos perfectamente luego de armarla y revisar todo, ademas de conseguirse todos los componentes y ser simple en el armado, varios colegas entre ellos yo, la tenemos funcionando hace meses y soporta tranquilamente los cortocircuitos y sobrecargas.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about14716.html
leelo y me comentas cualquier cosa.
saludos y nos vemos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 1, 2008)

jona y siteb2002, no puedo discutir con ustedes eso porque a mi tambien me paso.

Pero se me ocurre que National fabricante de ambos IC, no va a fabricar uno bueno y uno malo, estando de por medio el prestigio de la firma. 
Otros fabricante que copiaron la idea, tampoco van a ser tan torpes de fabricar componentes con deficiencias de origen.

Mi experiencia dice que el IC es bueno, el asunto es que habria que hacer la autopsia de uno que haya fallado como para comprobar si este era original o no.

Otro dato, ambos circuitos son identicos, solamente cambia la potencia del transistor de salida.

Lo cual me trae otra refleccion, cuando compramos un LM350, no estaremos comprando en realidad un LM317 (Capsula metalica TO3) con el rotulo cambiado ?
Donde dice cambiado entiendase adulterado.

Saludos a ambos, no quemen nada y si lo hacen, disfrutenlo.


----------



## jona (Ene 1, 2008)

hola Fogonazo, totalmente de acuerdo con vos en lo que comentas, los reguladores que tengo en mi fuente y que la mayoria que arme y armaron los colegas(en cuanto a la fuente) pertenecen a el fabricante ST.
no creo que National, ST,Thompson y demas fabricantes que no se me vienen a la mente ahora, fabriquen buenos y/o malos, simplemente se debe a partidas de estos reguladores mala, o imitaciones o tambien que por estos lados, llegan componentes no de primera calidad.
es un tema muy interesante, por lo menos para terminar sabiendo si realmente son malos, o se deben a otra cuestion.
tengo compañeros que armaron una fuente con reguladores de lm 350k o lm338k, que les estan andando hace tiempo, las usan todos los dias, le hacen cortocircuitos y demas, y no les pasan nada.
pero tambien esta el riesgo de no saber muchas veces la calidad feaciente de el componente a comprar, y perder unos 30 pesos argentinos o mas, cuesta y mucho.
lo mismo pasa con los transistores 2n3055 que los venden como Muy buenos, por 2 pesos, marca toshiba que al pasarle el dedo,se borra despues de un tiempo la inscripcion, segun su hoja de datos soportan mas de 15 ampere, si no me equivoco, y comprobe que estos no llegan a soportar mas de 1 ampere o 2 como mucho y calientan que dan miedo, tambien pasa por aqui con unos mj marca Motorola, como tambien con los transistores de radiocomunicaciones que valen en muchos casos mas de 50 pesos argentinos o hasta 100 pesos, y que te lo venden como buenos y a la hora de usarlos,nos encontramos con sorpresas.
cuando haces mencion a quemar algo, bueno armando fuentes con 2n3055 llega a quemar mas de 15, no por mi culpa, si no que no aguantaban mas de 3 ampere, algunos venian fallados, y otros se les salia el"gorrito" al caerse al piso, de mas esta decir que se notaba la diferencia entre el grosor de uno y otro transistor.
saludos y suerte...


----------



## siteb2002 (Ene 1, 2008)

hola jona lo que voy a hacer es probar la fuente con el lm350k junto con los diodos para protejer los condensadores electrlíticos ya que ya tengo montada la fuente, si da problemas montaré el regulador con los 2 ó 3 lm317 saludos...

PD. el lm350k me costó 4 euros


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 1, 2008)

que consumo le estas montando a la fuente?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 1, 2008)

siteb2002 dijo:
			
		

> PD. el lm350k me costó 4 euros



No es ninguna garantia, pero el alto valor de un componente daria la idea de ser original.

4 Euros no es economico, serian unos U$ 5

Si ya lo tienes, usalo, buen disipador y prueba !

Colocale una carga que te consuma unos 2A a 2,5A, si despues de 30 minutos todavia funciona bien, tendras tu fuente lista y en condiciones.
Una carga que te puede soportar largos periodos de funcionamiento son las lamparas de automovil, puedes emplear una de unos 25W.


----------



## siteb2002 (Ene 1, 2008)

muy bien eso haré pero quiero comentarles algo importante, en principio mi fuente de alimentación sería de 1,6 Amperios y quizás más adelante ponga en paralelo al transformador que ya tengo otro igual, lo que daría la suma de 3,2 Amperios, a lo que me lleva a dudar de si hacerlo o dejarlo en 1,6 porque el regulador es de sólo 3 Amperios y quizás se me queme si pongo algo que "chupe" toda la intensidad de los transformadores ahora bien... si tengo la cautela de no poner nada que consuma de 3 amperios, ¿no pasaría nada no?, ¿qué me recomendaís? ¿Es interesante para algo una fuente que sea de 16 voltios y 3,2 amperios? supongoque si pero bueno...

gracias amigos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 1, 2008)

Recuerda que el integrado limita a 3A, asi que si le pones un transformador de mayor capacidad, solo te dara los 3A del integrado.

Sugerencia:
Si posees un transformador de mas capacidad, piensa en armarte una fuente con 2 salidas, por ejemplo 5V y variable, esto es tremendamente versatil. ya que por ejemplo te permite alimentar una seccion de logica TTL y una etapa de potencia de mayor voltaje al mismo tiempo.


----------



## siteb2002 (Ene 1, 2008)

Pues la verdad es que si, y para eso pongo "en paralelo" al lm350 un 7805 y también un 7812 para el ventilador interno del disipador (aunque este aún estoy dudando de ponerlo o no) porque el disipador que tengo pasivo tendría que ser muy grande y no tengo espacio, entoncs mejor uso el que tengo al principio del topic (que pegué con superglue pero que ya limpié y despegué), decirme por favor si este disiparía bien siendo activo.

Voy a diseñar el circuito en un programa y lo pongo para que me digais si le falta algo.


----------



## siteb2002 (Ene 1, 2008)

*Por favor diganme si está bien diseñada* pues soy muy novato y no sé si hay algo mal, sean detallistas al corregirla pues no quiero hacerla mal, buenas noches me voy a dormir que es muy tarde y gracias.


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 1, 2008)

La veo muy bien, recuerda pornerle disipadores a los 7812 y 7805


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 1, 2008)

Esta correcta, pero agrega los mismos diodos de proteccion a los otros integrados de regulacion, como asi tambien un cap. de 100uF en paralelo con otro de 100nF a la salida de los reuladores de 5V y 12V

¿ Que tension de salida posee tu transformador ?


----------



## siteb2002 (Ene 1, 2008)

pues yo pondré dos en paralelo, cada uno de 12 voltios (alterna) 17voltios rectificada, en total 34 voltios


----------



## siteb2002 (Ene 1, 2008)

otra cosa que se me había olvidado, ahora los diodos de los 7812 y 7805 pueden ser los 1n4001 no?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 1, 2008)

OK.
Es un poco demasiada caida de tension sobre el 7812 y el 7805, te preparare un esquema para reducir esta y mejorar (Reducir) la disipacion.


----------



## siteb2002 (Ene 1, 2008)

ya he arreglado el esquema y lo pongo para que lo veáis thanks

los valores de los diodos de los 7805 y 7812 pueden ser de 1 amperio? (¿los 1N4001 por ejemplo?) o ¿tienen qué ser los 1N54040...?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 1, 2008)

! Perfecto ¡¡¡¡

Todos los diodos pueden ser 1N4001, menos los del puente principal.


----------



## siteb2002 (Ene 1, 2008)

anda pues mejor asi no tengo que comprar ninguno para ninguno de los tres reguladores, pues son caros y además de los 1N4001 tengo suficientes.

LOS DIODOS DEL LM350K TAMBIÉN SON 1N4001, ¿NO?

Eespero tu esquema para ahorrar en disipador para los 7812 y 7805 (para que caiga menos tensión).

¿El disipador para el lm350k puede ser como el que se ve en la foto del principio del topic?

gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 1, 2008)

siteb2002 dijo:
			
		

> LOS DIODOS DEL LM350K TAMBIÉN SON 1N4001, ¿NO?



Si



> ¿El disipador para el lm350k puede ser como el que se ve en la foto del principio del topic?



Me parece un poco chico, pero tu le pondras un ventilador.
Habra que ver que temperatura levanta en funcionamiento


----------



## siteb2002 (Ene 1, 2008)

muy bien gracias me pondré manos a la obra, mañana iré a comprar los componentes que me faltan a excepción de una de los transformadores y a hacer el pcb de la parte de los reguladores 7805 y 7812 aunque esto me recuerda que me dijistes, Fogonazo, que a estos reguladores les caían demasiada tensión... ¿no pasa nada ya que el consumo en intensidad es bajo? (0,4 amperios como máximo (ventilador del disipador del lm350k más ventilador para la caja de la fuente) para el 7812 y lo que consuma el TTL para el 7805) ¿o lo rediseñamos?

muchas gracias, adelanto que la fuente de alimentación tendrá una carcasa de metacrilato transparente con base de baquelita marrón, veréis que bien...


----------



## siteb2002 (Ene 2, 2008)

perdonenme pero la fuente tendrá 17voltios cc  y 3,2Amperios, gracias y perdonen


----------



## siteb2002 (Ene 6, 2008)

Amig@s al fin terminé la fuente, miren si quieren cómo ha quedado. Gracias por todo!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 6, 2008)

Mas que una fuente parece toda una "Disco", esta muy buena ¡¡


----------



## yojoseliyo (Ene 7, 2008)

siteb2002 dijo:
			
		

> Pues la verdad es que si, y para eso pongo "en paralelo" al lm350 un 7805 y también un 7812 para el ventilador interno del disipador



Si el transformador es de 24v por ejemplo se obtiene una entrada a los reguladores de unos 35v y he aqui mi duda: el regulaor 338 bien pues se regula su caida de tensión, pero lo que me confunde es los reguladores 7812 y 7805, pues tengo entendido que con el terminal de ajuste directamente a gnd tienen una caida de tension de 12v y 5v respectivamente, y tengo la duda de si en este caso obtendriamos debido a la entrada, de unos 23v y 30v respectivamente. Es algo que le llevo dando vueltas un tiempo y me trae de cabeza, sacadme de dudas por favor. saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 7, 2008)

El LM7812 y el LM7805 *"ENTREGAN"* en su salida 12 y 5 VCC respectivamente, siempre y cuando la tension de entrada al regulador sea mayor que la tension de salida en 3,5 o mas volts.


----------



## yojoseliyo (Ene 7, 2008)

Ok OK gracias por sacarme de mi duda. Un saludo


----------



## ciri (Ene 20, 2008)

siteb2002 dijo:
			
		

> Amig@s al fin terminé la fuente, miren si quieren cómo ha quedado. Gracias por todo!



Muy buena esa fuente, yo la hubiera hecho un poquito más chica, pero, es por idas mias no más.. muy buena de verdad..


----------



## siteb2002 (Ene 20, 2008)

Gracias ciri, además me hizo un corocircuito y no se rompió el LM350K  aunque los evito... (evito hacer cortocircuitos), va muy bien y hoy mismo le terminé de poner el otro transformador para que sea de 3Amperios y 16Voltios... 

Feliz vida!


----------



## mabauti (Ene 20, 2008)

es importante que le hayas dejado orificios de ventilacion.

se me hace demasiado grande la caja y el vastago del pot es muy largo, pero eso es cuestion personal.


En general , se ve bien , buen trabajo!


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ene 20, 2008)

Te recomendaria para un mejor acabado utilizar cuerdecilla para agarrar los cables en un manojo para que queden mas bonitos a la vista.

Se trata de utilizar un hilo o cordel normal y atarlos todos juntos formando un unica madeja de cables y despues torcerla para que quede recta y cuadrada que es mas bonito a la vista (marketing).

He echo este dibujo no se si se ve claro, es mas dificil de dibujar que de hacer.

Tambien puedes utilizar macarron pero no queda tan bonito.

Tambien utilizaria cables de distintos colores, pregunta en la tienda si tienen maguera de varios cables de como minimo 0.75 o sea un poco cortos.


----------



## ciri (Ene 20, 2008)

También puede utilizar precintos, o cables planos, para la próxima. que vienen todos juntos.


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 20, 2008)

Pues la verdad esos cables son tercos para soldarlos y mas cuando la cosa pasa de 10 clables!


----------



## ciri (Ene 20, 2008)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> Pues la verdad esos cables son tercos para soldarlos y mas cuando la cosa pasa de 10 clables!



Si pero con estañarlos previamente se pasa bastante bien..


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 20, 2008)

Pero cuando digo tercos, es a la hora de pelarlos.!Siempre se parten!


----------



## siteb2002 (Ene 26, 2008)

gracias por los comentarios he hecho lo k me dijistes tiopepe123


----------



## ciri (Ene 26, 2008)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> Pero cuando digo tercos, es a la hora de pelarlos.!Siempre se parten!



Yo los pelo con un cuchillo o algo filoso que no corte los hilos de cobre y si el plástico..

No te quiero decir inútil, pero mucho pasa por la habilidad.. jaja.. (chiste chiste)


----------



## lorañep (Mar 9, 2008)

Amigo jona soy nuevo en este foro y te dire q he armado la clasica fuente con el lm350k y funciona a la perfeccion en cuanto a regulacion y proteccion.
Despues de probar un par de dias con lamparas de automovil hice varios cortos durante varios segundos y el voltaje se venia a cero y nunca se quemo el ic.
Te cuento que le conecte 2 lamparas de auto en paralelo a unos 20v cunsumiendo en total 2.5 amper por una hora y andaba perfecto.
Tambien te cuento que el disipador estaba con un cooler de fuente de computadora y al estar en paralelo con la salida a 20v funcionaba mucho mas rapido y al cabo de una hora apague la funete y el disipador estaba practicamente tibio,por no decir frio,cosa que me llamo la atensión por la carga q tenia y por el tiempo q lo tuve asi.
No se porque han tenido malas experciencias con este ic pero a mi me anduvo impecable en todos los aspectos.
un saludos
chau



			
				jona dijo:
			
		

> hola
> mira yo personalmente he tenido malas experiencias con esos reguladores lm 350 y lm 338,y tambien varios colegas, en base a eso y varios circuitos que prometen expectaculares proteccion y/o limitacion tambien, que como todo lo que circula por internet algunas, las mayoria no funcionan o siempre hay que modificar algo, o quizas la inexperiencia de algunos aficionados a la electronica y/o principiantes en esto se les complica y mucho para conseguir componentes especificos, o simplemente calibrar algunos protecciones.
> en el foro hay varios circuitos que estan funcionando y fueron probados, uno de ellos es el mio, el cual te comento que no estan costoso, funciona en todos los casos perfectamente luego de armarla y revisar todo, ademas de conseguirse todos los componentes y ser simple en el armado, varios colegas entre ellos yo, la tenemos funcionando hace meses y soporta tranquilamente los cortocircuitos y sobrecargas.
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about14716.html
> ...


----------



## siteb2002 (Mar 10, 2008)

hola lorañep, 

yo no he probado mi fuente tan exhaustívamente pero también he hecho sin querer algunos cortocircuitos y el ic no se me ha quemado.

Este ic es una muy buena solución pra realizar fuentes muy buenas y bastante simples.

Un saludo a tod@s.


----------



## lorañep (Mar 10, 2008)

Hola siteb,yo contaba mi experiencia porque andaba necesitando una fuente,vi el circuito del lm350k y me parecio muy sencillo despues encontre este foro y vi que hablaban pestes de este integrado por eso decidi armarla y hacer pruebas para ver que tal,o sea si era un fiasco iba a hacer otra pero si el ic hacia todo lo q decia en el datasheet me quedaba con esta.
A los que no le da resultado debe ser porque lo la arman mal o son truchos los ic.
Yo soy de uruguay(montevideo) ya aca nunca tuve drama con esas cosas.
Aparte la regulacion es muy buena,con una carga de 2 amper y a 21v solo baja medio volt o un poquito mas.
Te recomiendo que hagas pruebas ya que la experimentacion exhaustiva es la que te ayuda a ver si un equipo es bueno o no.
Era solo eso... un saludo

"Yo solo sé que no sé nada hasta que la nada me ayuda a querer saber mas"



			
				siteb2002 dijo:
			
		

> hola lorañep,
> 
> yo no he probado mi fuente tan exhaustívamente pero también he hecho sin querer algunos cortocircuitos y el ic no se me ha quemado.
> 
> ...


----------



## ina85 (Nov 22, 2008)

hola...

tengo un lm 337 y un lm317 y quiero colocarle disipador a ambos..

entre el regulador y el disipador tengo una mica..mi pregunta es de q lado debo colocar la pasta?

tengo la thermalcote

gracias!


----------

